
An Engineer's 29-Year Obsession just became FAA Approved - doublerebel
http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2015/05/06/how-the-hondajet-took-flight-an-engineers-30-year-obsession/print/
======
doublerebel
The HondaJet just became FAA approved this week [1], but I think the real
story is in the journey building this innovative product.

[1]:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-10/honda-s-4-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-10/honda-s-4-5-million-
hondajet-cleared-by-u-s-agency-for-takeoff)

